#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are the best drop-shipping platforms?

## Bhavya

May dropshipping sounds easy but there are lots of technical hurdles attached to the dropshipping business.that's why it's essential to choose the right platform for our drop shipping business. Can guys suggest me some best dropshipping platforms?

----------


## Nevs

Hi Bhavya, I noticed that you've done quite a few posts on dropshipping. I was wondering if you were able to start a dropshipping business? Im trying to start a dropshipping business as well but have faced a few obstacles and was wondering if you could offer some advice. Thank you!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya, I noticed that you've done quite a few posts on dropshipping. I was wondering if you were able to start a dropshipping business? Im trying to start a dropshipping business as well but have faced a few obstacles and was wondering if you could offer some advice. Thank you!


Hi Neves, I am just a learner I have interest in eCommerce and dropshipping , so I use to learn new information about them and I am not an expert to give business advice. I'm tagging @subasan here, he has experience in eCommerce,so he may give you some advice.

----------


## Nevs

Thanks Bhavya, I greatly appreciate you connecting me with someone who can help.

Hi @subasan, I was wondering if you have been able to successfully start a dropshipping business or if you knew someone who has been able to do it. I'm facing an issue with the payment gateway as well as making payments to my suppliers. I would greatly appreciate it if I could get in touch with you or someone who is currently running a dropshipping business to see what I can do to overcome these issues. 

I was hoping I could get in touch with someone to see how they were able to get around the issues I was facing. 

I'm very keen in starting my own business and would really appreciate any assistance.

Thank you

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks Bhavya, I greatly appreciate you connecting me with someone who can help.
> 
> Hi @subasan, I was wondering if you have been able to successfully start a dropshipping business or if you knew someone who has been able to do it. I'm facing an issue with the payment gateway as well as making payments to my suppliers. I would greatly appreciate it if I could get in touch with you or someone who is currently running a dropshipping business to see what I can do to overcome these issues. 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could get in touch with someone to see how they were able to get around the issues I was facing. 
> 
> I'm very keen in starting my own business and would really appreciate any assistance.
> ...


It's my pleasure Nevs, I would be happy if you get the help soon.

----------


## subasan

> Thanks Bhavya, I greatly appreciate you connecting me with someone who can help.
> 
> Hi @subasan, I was wondering if you have been able to successfully start a dropshipping business or if you knew someone who has been able to do it. I'm facing an issue with the payment gateway as well as making payments to my suppliers. I would greatly appreciate it if I could get in touch with you or someone who is currently running a dropshipping business to see what I can do to overcome these issues. 
> 
> I was hoping I could get in touch with someone to see how they were able to get around the issues I was facing. 
> 
> I'm very keen in starting my own business and would really appreciate any assistance.
> 
> Thank you


I don't have work experience in drop shipping but I can help you with information. I would like to know in detail so that I can help you better. Please DM me.

----------

